# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum

## Peter NJ



----------


## Jeanette

Wow, are you there, Peter? St. John has such pristine beauty. It is right up there with St. Barth for me (almost).

----------


## Peter NJ

HA!! I wish...stuck in the NJ

----------

